# NEW RS6



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

Does someone have try the new RS6?
AUDI A6 equipped with a V8 motor + 2 Turbo Compressor.
* It give 450 HP !!!!! * 
I was in the AUDI Factory in NECKARSULM (Germany) last week, and I saw a few of this beautifull car.
It was very interesting.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (showdown)*

I don't think that we'll be getting the RS6 for quite some time. Canada always seems to be the last recipients for European vehicles. I would like to see how it will perform though, 6-speed manual with a 4.2L Twin Turbo V-8? Damn. Personally I prefer a naturally aspirated engine over a turbocharged or supercharged engine, but with 450HP I can't complain! That's more than my 345HP Corvette!


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (Sarian Verconna)*

I don't know about their, but here it's going to come with an automatic. A 5 speed one I think.


----------



## sciroccopunk (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (stock60)*

We get the manumatic one .. i have a stock brocker friend who has money down on one its supposed to come like next year in the spring or fall so im really anxious . ( im still extatic that i will be able to ride in one ) but when he gets it i will post pics


----------



## 17 (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: NEW RS6 (Sarian Verconna)*

There is no manual tranny in VW corporate to handle all that power. Therefore RS6 will come with 5sp automatic only (the same tranny as in A8 W12).


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (17)*

That's strange, I thought I read somewhere that it'll come ith a 6-speed manual. I guess I could be wrong though.


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (Sarian Verconna)*

i have 2 friends of mine here in des moines iowa that are both getting the rs6. Granted their loaded, (the guys). One of em, kyle, hes going to let me drive his when it comes in in may. Hes got cash down!







So ill let ya know how it is...







ha.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (Sarian Verconna)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but with 450HP I can't complain![HR][/HR]​Actually....its has 460*B*HP
So whats the difference between BHP and HP?
In the November 2002 edition of European Car, they refer to the 2003 Audi RS6 as having 340*HP*. 
Maybe 460*B*HP equals 340HP??
































[Modified by BlueyedBoi69, 8:48 AM 10-24-2002]


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: NEW RS6 (BlueyedBoi69)*

From what I understand, when they say "BHP" they mean "brake horsepower". Brake horsepower would be the horsepower at the crank. Obviously the horsepower at the wheels would be different due to loss in the drivetrain and such. I guess the most efficient drivetrains will deliver the most power to the wheels with the least amount of horsepower loss, but no matter what horsepower at the wheels is always less. My C5 has 345HP at the crank, while at the wheels it's supposed to be around 300HP or so.


----------

